# Nope  (July 22, 2022)



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2021)

Announced exactly 1 year from the release date. No idea what it's about but Peele has my lifetime of support soo..does it matter?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Announced exactly 1 year from the release date. No idea what it's about but Peele has my lifetime of support soo..does it matter?


Nope.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2021)

Gesy beat me to it...I wonder if it's even worth living anymore? **

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Gesy beat me to it...I wonder if it's even worth living anymore? **


I actually found out this morning


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2021)

Well I am genuinely confused here... Is this a joke? A real movie? Or a joke movie?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Well I am genuinely confused here... Is this a joke? A real movie? Or a joke movie?


What's a "joke movie"?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What's a "joke movie"?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2021)

Kids comedy?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Kids comedy?


Pseudo-net age parody... I mean Nope? A cloud? No subtext? I don't know...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Pseudo-net age parody... I mean Nope? A cloud? No subtext? I don't know...


This is pretty much par the course for Jordan Peele, same thing happened when the teasers for Get Out and Us were released.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> This is pretty much par the course for Jordan Peele, same thing happened when the teasers for Get Out and Us were released.


I've only seen Get Out and it had some good ideas but I felt the whole satire of rich white douches ruling over black people could have been a bit more subtle.

From what I've heard Us suffered from the same issue?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I've only seen Get Out and it had some good ideas but I felt the whole satire of rich white douches ruling over black people could have been a bit more subtle.
> 
> From what I've heard Us suffered from the same issue?


Us was maybe too subtle


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Us was maybe too subtle


Well I guess I have to watch it sooner or later.


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 27, 2021)

Will this be a trilogy?
1) Nope
2) Yep
3) Dope


----------



## wibisana (Jul 28, 2021)

so i started to watch key-peele
it was hilarious yet somehow very well made (like have real production value) for a skit that is 5 min long at most.

i heard his previous horror movie also well received. while i am not a real horror fan. maybe i will start bingeing his full feature movie coz now i am a fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2022)

Trailer is rumored to be released during sunday's super bowl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Stringer (Feb 13, 2022)

So I guess he's going with an alien invasion/cosmic horror this time ? Peele's mind is crazy

Can't say I got excited from the trailer but I'm at least intrigued, curious to see how it ties in with the other movies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2022)

Woah,  this trailer didn't show much but it did set a mood.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 13, 2022)

@~Gesy~ you've been following this from the jump, was it mentioned somewhere if Daniel Kaluuya is reprising the role of Chris Washington from Get Out ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2022)

Stringer said:


> @~Gesy~ you've been following this from the jump, was it mentioned somewhere if Daniel Kaluuya is reprising the role of Chris Washington from Get Out ?


Peele has been very secretive about the film's plot. I would doubt it..but you never know .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2022)

Looks good. Can't wait.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 15, 2022)

Yup.

Oops leaked...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2022)

That teaser was pretty good, like the music they chose for it. 

"Nope"...maybe it is actually an acronym as in "N.O.P.E." because it means "Not Of Planet Earth" or something like that.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 23, 2022)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That teaser was pretty good, like the music they chose for it.
> 
> "Nope"...maybe it is actually an acronym as in "N.O.P.E." because it means "Not Of Planet Earth" or something like that.



Nope

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2022)

The last line in the movie better be "Yup"


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2022)

If there's a sequel will they call it 'Yup'?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2022)

Sounds like the Brandon Routh to his Bryan Singer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2022)

He saw what MCU was doing and wanted no parts. Interesting enough my cousin works closely with him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> He saw what MCU was doing and wanted no parts. Interesting enough my cousin works closely with him.


His biggest role was get out. Gotta roll with peele for life now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2022)

He should’ve been the next black panther, they wasted him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2022)

Can't make him a Black Panther, he was a traitor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2022)

Never a doubt in my mind that nope would be good. In Peele I trust


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 19, 2022)

Sounds like its pretty damn good.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2022)

Hated how much the last trailer showed but I'm def seeing this once it's out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2022)

But Us and Get Out aren't horror movies lol


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes they are lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2022)

The horror movies to black people because a white man taking over my body keeps me up at night.

But outside of race I don’t think they all that scary


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> But Us and Get Out aren't horror movies lol


What do you think they are?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> The horror movies to black people because a white man taking over my body keeps me up at night.
> 
> But outside of race I don’t think they all that scary


I don't find exorcism movies scary but we call those horror.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2022)

Mider T said:


> What do you think they are?



dark comedy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't find exorcism movies scary but we call those horror.


Only things that scares you are pussy and a gym membership


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Only things that scares you are pussy and a gym membership


Once I managed to roll over your mother I realized I can roll over anyone.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> dark comedy


>People getting killed/bodies stolen

Jake: "This shit is hilarious"


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2022)

Mider T said:


> >People getting killed/bodies stolen
> 
> Jake: "This shit is hilarious"



Come on man, the movies are not scary at all. 

There are some jump scares but that's about it. I've seen hundreds of scary movies and I'm used to it I guess


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Come on man, the movies are not scary at all.
> 
> There are some jump scares but that's about it. I've seen hundreds of scary movies and I'm used to it I guess


Doesn't change the genre.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2022)

The horror genre isn't only about cheap scares. If midsommar is horror then so is peele's films.

Hell the guy is literally taking from old horror films in his work .


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2022)

Interesting movie, although definitely not Peele's best work. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked how Jean Jacket itself was the alien and not a ship with aliens inside, it reminded me of Arrival for some reason.

I don't know why OJ had to survive, the movie would have done just fine without showing him at the end.

Don't understand Lucky's story either.  We get it, he thought he was able to calm a predator and had delusions of grandeur but the whole Gordy story felt unnecessary.




7/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2022)

Will try to watch tomorrow.  From what I hear, get out is better.

But that isn't really considered much of a critique.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2022)

I really liked it. There is one subplot that I really didn't think was necessary... even though on its own, it's still effective.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jupe's backstory. It has thematic relevance about the unpredictable nature of predators, but I think the early scene with the horse growing aggressive on the film set already covered that. 

Nevertheless, I still thought the flashback was pretty tense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 24, 2022)

Well w was a interesting movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2022)

Chose today to go watch this movie and enjoyed it alot. I didn't get the reason  people  were saying the plot is too complicated to follow tho..

It's about how two siblings (who are allegedly of film royalty) soon find an alien hovering above their land and decide to...film the alien.

That's it...that's the plot. Like huh?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Chose today to go watch this movie and enjoyed it alot. I didn't get the reason  people  were saying the plot is too complicated to follow tho..
> 
> It's about two siblings (who are allegedly of film royalty) soon find an alien hovering above their land and decide to...film the alien.
> 
> That's it...that's the plot. Like huh?


Who said it was complicated?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Chose today to go watch this movie and enjoyed it alot. I didn't get the reason  people  were saying the plot is too complicated to follow tho..
> 
> It's about two siblings (who are allegedly of film royalty) soon find an alien hovering above their land and decide to...film the alien.
> 
> That's it...that's the plot. Like huh?



I think the 'complicated' part comes from the Gordy storyline, although complicated isn't how I'd describe it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Who said it was complicated?


It's all over twitter about how people didn't understand what they were watching .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> I think the 'complicated' part comes from the Gordy storyline, although complicated isn't how I'd describe it.


I agree the movie loses nothing by getting rid of the monkey storyline.  I wouldn't mind hearing Peele's explanation of it...

I do know this movie was cut down from 4 hours so maybe it was expound upon originally.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's all over twitter about how people didn't understand what they were watching .


>Twitter comments


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2022)

Mider T said:


> >Twitter comments


I'm a man of the people, Mider T 

@MartialHorror one theory I've heard is that Jupe is profitting off the tragedy that occurred. .. Taking advantage of Human's dark curiosity.

"This the show where actors were murdered, lets have sex around  the memorabilia!'

It's to show our reaction to media.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2022)

Jake Paul and his mayo minions apparently said this movie is way too confusing and convoluted

take that with a grain of salt


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm a man of the people, Mider T
> 
> @MartialHorror one theory I've heard is that Jupe is profitting off the tragedy that occurred. .. Taking advantage of Human's dark curiosity.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I took it as simply reflecting how unpredictable animals are, setting up the alien's nature. They can't be tamed. They can be dangerous. Although this same point was made earlier with the horses, so it probably did originally have a larger purpose. His maimed co-star especially felt like she had a bigger part at some point.

From a character perspective, I think Jupe attempting to tame the alien was his way of coping with the trauma.





I personally had a bigger issue with


*Spoiler*: __ 



The cinematographer deciding to commit suicide. There was nothing that I noticed to set up that mindset, making me wonder if that was also cut out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 well he did talk about the sacrifices that has to made for the perfect shot and he also spoke in a way that confused the rest of the casy members lol.  He's an odd ball. 

At first I thought he was trying to help the siblings somehow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 26, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 It wasnt about commiting suicide, it was about obtaining the one shot that nobody else is every going to get. He just didnt survive the experience, and that was ok with him because it was the culmination of his entire lifes work. Literally fulfilled his purpose for living

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt about commiting suicide, it was about obtaining the one shot that nobody else is every going to get. He just didnt survive the experience, and that was ok with him because it was the culmination of his entire lifes work. Literally fulfilled his purpose for living




*Spoiler*: __ 



But didn't he also say humanity doesn't deserve the perfect shot?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2022)

Each time I finish a Peele movie I wonder what he's going to think of next


Body snatchers, doppelgangers, aliens..

The first two have similarities. Both deal with one's personal identity.  but going to aliens next was odd.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Each time I finish a Peele movie I wonder what he's going to think of next
> 
> 
> Body snatchers, doppelgangers, aliens..
> ...



"Carnosaur" remake.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

He got lucky with Get Out.  Had it released in any other month it wouldn't have opened #1.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2022)

Just read that the main character was originally written to die in the end but they kept him alive for a potential sequel.  

Also:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 30, 2022)

This was an okay movie: I'd give it a 7. I think that it took too long to get into the gist of the movie--the early scenes dragged for both me and my hubby. I didn't find it particularly scary beyond the scenes that shall not be named but the acting was good and the premise entertaining.



~Gesy~ said:


> I agree the movie loses nothing by getting rid of the monkey storyline.  I wouldn't mind hearing Peele's explanation of it...


The 
*Spoiler*: _you know_ 



'monkey business'


 had no clear connection to the story and felt completely out of place. Just felt like a desire to add some horror to the movie, which it certainly did.


~Gesy~ said:


> I do know this movie was cut down from 4 hours.


 Four hours! Yikes!


Zhen Chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt about commiting suicide, it was about obtaining the one shot that nobody else is every going to get. He just didnt survive the experience, and that was ok with him because it was the culmination of his entire lifes work. Literally fulfilled his purpose for living


This is exactly what my hubby said, but I still found it wacked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh I forgot to say, I have a fear of being slowly digested. So hearing jean jacket's victims still screaming after being eaten creeped me the fuck out.

I'd rather be quickly munched on, man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh I forgot to say, I have a fear of being slowly digested. So hearing jean jacket's victims still screaming after being eaten creeped me the fuck out.
> 
> I'd rather be quickly munched on, man.



I always think about in movies, like when that woman was swallowed whole in "Jurassic World". Like seriously... fucked up...

"Deep Rising" and "Anaconda" also played into that fear. 

I remember reading about a real life situation where a guy was believed to have been swallowed whole by a great white. I was like... he better have f@cking dead by that point..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> I always think about in movies, like when that woman was swallowed whole in "Jurassic World". Like seriously... fucked up...
> 
> "Deep Rising" and "Anaconda" also played into that fear.
> 
> I remember reading about a real life situation where a guy was believed to have been swallowed whole by a great white. I was like... he better have f@cking dead by that point..


Yeah There was a guy who was once swallowed whole by a whale,  was in the whale for a whole 36 hours and actually lived to tell the story  (be it he was permanently blind from the ordeal and stomach acid bleached his skin...but alive! ).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2022)

Did Mary Jo Elliot remind anyone of Zoë Bell's tracker character from Django Unchained?  A brief minor character, horribly disfigured that we have a close up on but no further elaboration on her injuries or story before she's killed off.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Each time I finish a Peele movie I wonder what he's going to think of next
> 
> 
> Body snatchers, doppelgangers, aliens..


Zombies.

Or if he wants to pull another old trope with a new artsy paint make the zombies turn out to be outcasts from hell sent back to Earth as both punishment and second chance at redemption by clearing past sins.

I mean who would have thought of that concept

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Zombies.
> 
> Or if he wants to pull another old trope with a new artsy paint make the zombies turn out to be outcasts from hell sent back to Earth as both punishment and second chance at redemption by clearing past sins.
> 
> I mean who would have thought of that concept


A zombie movie is actually a good guess .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2022)

Yes...yes let the world nut its creative juices all into your head...

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2022)

Maybe it will be about man's greatest fear -- the prostate exam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2022)

Speak for yourself, MH.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2022)

Nope Cinematic Universe


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2022)

Get Out is genuinely one of the best horrors of modern times. It encapsulates most of what was great about horror movies of old and spins into its own very unique story where basically no scene is wasted. I've watched the movie a bunch of times, 2 weeks ago, even, and it's just more pleasant to see how laser focused 99% of the scenes were. It's fucking great.

Us had a really interesting creepy concept but it was a fucking mess overall and it quickly became a "just don't think too much about it and try to enjoy what's there" thing. One of those movies where the themes swallow the storytelling and diminishing returns hit hard. 0 interest in revisiting.

Just watched Nope. It's not Us but it's definitely not Get Out. It meanders _so_ fucking much and it kinda reaches a point where it's less of a horror movie and more of a adventure movie with a horror aspect to it, which made it interesting but not very enganging. At  certain point, you just see dumbass characters self sabotaging themselves for the sake of fame while dealing with the unpredictability of predators and it's like, okay, It's the theme, sure. But it's just kinda there and it just doesn't grab your attention.

I hate it when directors peak too soon, have their budgets tripled overnight and just bloat their scripts with shit that's just not needed.

That said, it had some really great direction and sequence. The intro was great. The UFO puking blood atop the house was a fucking great shot. And the last thing I expected at the end was a fucking Akira Bike reference. This shit is just everywhere now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2022)

I never held Jordan Peele to this cinematic master standard

So Nope was a good movie, that's about it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The alien ufo fish thing? 




Fucking NPR gave away like the entire plot / design of the monster on a segment. Why lol. 

So Spoiler filled.

Sounded cool and I like the design process they took behind the monster. -sigh- spoilers


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2022)

What a piece of shit this movie really is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

